# Wanting to move to Thailand



## Ajaymack

Hi all,
Im a single mother with two young girls 12 and 14, and we have all decided to try a new life in Thailand for a couple of years, Phuket, as I like the sound of the BIS school over there. which I think would be a great experience for all of us, specially my children. Great Culture learning etc.
Does anybody know of a complete guide, or has any tips on what I may require, such as Work Visa, Permit Insurances etc, I am planning to enrol my children in school this end. I plan to arrive there with no job, no home etc. tho thought it would be easier if I was there to look for all those things, speak with people, get the feel of were we should live. (Closer to BIS school would be a good start) Im looking at renting a 3 to 4 Bedroom Villa, House??? I have management experience in agriculture (Vineyards), Catering, Hospitality etc. Look forward to any help that you can give.
Regards,
Ajaylane:


----------



## KNJ

Wine in Thailand is in its infancy, although even very new has won awards ( surprising considering the climate. ) Phuket is one of the most expensive areas, and is reflected in school costs, rent, food etc. It is geared towards tourists and expats .
Agriculture is one family affairs for the most do not expect commercialised farming nor any or easy entrance to this.
As for working, you need a degree, a job Thais cannot do, and be prepared for a lot of bureaucracy. That or very deep pockets

Having said that it is a nice place, climate, food, weather etc.
good luck it sounds from your post as though you will need it, but relax if you have the finances to support your dream


----------



## Ajaymack

Hi KNJ,
Thankyou for your comments. I understand the agriculture part of things isnt easy, as I have just done some research on that.
I have met a fellow (Australian/German) who has successfully started a Hydroponic farm up North which is doing extremly well. It can be done. Tho Im not interested at this stage on farming etc. Hospitality/Tourism perhaps...
Luck I need, dont we all. Regards... Ajay


----------



## KNJ

Welcome, there is a lot of interest in wasabi growing and a constantly rising demand for the real product. I guess thailand may be too hot for that product.
Again on the hospitality tourism there is over supply of comeptent local people as well as thousands of " gods gifts to the industry" thinking they can get a job in that. It is not easy, do not expect it to be, and salaries are LOW.
getting a work permit is essential, people can and do end injail or deported.
A 4 bed villa/house does not come cheap, as do not school fees.
I am not trying to put you off, just to make you aware.
Plenty of stuff here on all practical matters without the "rose tint"


----------



## Ajaymack

KNJ, you are most helpful, I like that.. I need all the hard core facts that you and anybody can give..
Work Permit is a must!, Visa etc. 
Wasabi, yes, too hot over there for that crop! Have to think of something else..Blueberries would be good..??
I have contact with The local paper over there which has been very useful in researching property for rent/sale Jobs etc.
There is alot to think about, Schooling, I have emailed them, and they have sent me the Prospectus etc. 
KNJ, your in Indonesia I see, from the UK, what brings you to South East Asia?, if you dont mind me asking.
P.S. Im not one for being scared of a Challenge in life...Its too short for that....
Cheers,
AJay


----------



## KNJ

Ajaymack said:


> KNJ, you are most helpful, I like that.. I need all the hard core facts that you and anybody can give..
> Work Permit is a must!, Visa etc.
> Wasabi, yes, too hot over there for that crop! Have to think of something else..Blueberries would be good..??
> I have contact with The local paper over there which has been very useful in researching property for rent/sale Jobs etc.
> There is alot to think about, Schooling, I have emailed them, and they have sent me the Prospectus etc.
> KNJ, your in Indonesia I see, from the UK, what brings you to South East Asia?, if you dont mind me asking.
> P.S. Im not one for being scared of a Challenge in life...Its too short for that....
> Cheers,
> AJay


I work in Telecoms, Asia the last 16 years. Lived 5 years in Thailand, then Malaysia, Japan, Taiwan, Vietnam, India and the last 4 in Indonesia, although hopping in and out of Bangladesh teh last 9 months.
Re agriculture/farming it is not inconceivable, and I have considered my self. My view would be to do something specialised for example free range turkeys, ( plenty of demand from international hotels ) smoked fish, local product easily available and you are adding value, I am sure you will find many more ideas.
Finding a placement that pays even a mediocre salary in agriculture/hospitailty/tourism is almost impossible, even yo want a sustainable salary you need to do something for yourself, and that means setting up a LEGAL registered company


----------



## cnx_bruce

Ajaymack said:


> Hi all,
> <snip>I think would be a great experience for all of us, specially my children. Great Culture learning etc.
> Does anybody know of a complete guide, or has any tips on what I may require, such as Work Visa, Permit Insurances etc, I am planning to enrol my children in school this end. I plan to arrive there with no job, no home etc. tho thought it would be easier if I was there to look for all those things, speak with people, get the feel of were we should live. <snip>Ajay


Hi Ajay
I read a great thread recently - quite similar to what you are asking. It was a guy thinking of taking his family (incl. teenage girls) to Phuket. Try scrolling back through older threads in this forum to find it. If I find it myself again I will post a link. The consensus in that thread was "don't do it".

Have you spent much time in Thailand before? Have you already researched the cost of the international schools here? Unless people are on expat packages or retired with an o/s income stream, it is a real struggle to pay these.

In terms of a complete guide, I don't know of anything that will exactly meet your needs. My book will provide a lot of useful info but doesn't deal with (for example) schools. There are one or two books on retiring in Thailand, but obviously you aren't in that position. Read this and other Thai expat fora (google on "thailand expat forum") for more personal experiences - some have family sections within them and also phuket-specific forums. Do not under-estimate the difficulty of getting a job here (as a foreigner), the single exception might be english teaching ... but there is no way you will support a family in phuket (incl international school) on that.


----------



## Ajaymack

Hi Bruce,
Funny you say that, re looking back on some older Threads, I am new to this Thread Thing, Tho coping okay...
Thankyou for your support, along with others, it is much appreciated...
OLD THREAD, yes I read about a fellow wanting to bring along his mature teenage girls?, That would be out of the question in my eyes...Im taking with me young teenage girls, not 17 & 18 which is the one I saw (same one?)... Yes I reckon so...?
No, that guy seems to be desperate or something??
My journey, is my journey... very different...
Schooling is not a problem as I have mentioned....Sorted....
What does Bruce do?
Ajay


----------



## Ajaymack

Thankyou!,

See, I have the ball rolling...... On farming anyway....!!!! I say no more....

Im keen to try, tho not until I get there.....I need to feel my way...

A


----------



## b2kelly

What a crazy idea. You are about to embark on a real life changing experience. I say go and figure it out once you get there. I love Thailand so much and I wish I could work there and live. Having kids may make it difficult because they depend on you for direction, but in Thailand things don't really have a direction they just happen. It may even be advisable to go alone first for like a month and scout the scene on the ground and then go from there.


----------



## Ajaymack

Hi Kelly,
It interests me that some think its a crazy idea! Why?..Im one for trying new ventures in life.......Having spoken to alot of people, I have found alot to be so positive of my choice to move...

Re schooling the BIS is a mere $25,000 per year per child.. arrrrr...Having done alot of research I have found a great school which is more in the budget...

I now have all the information regards work permits, visas, insurances, accommodation etc...

Thanks for the advice...
:clap2:


----------



## Ajaymack

Thanks K,
Yes, going alone for a week or so, looking at the school etc. 
Whats holding you back?
Go for it I say...
A


----------

